# New here



## kitten1979 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey everyone! New to this site - seems like there is a lot of good info!  Right now I'm doing a cycle of test-E (750 mg per week), and EQ (600 mg per week).  Both products are Geneza Pharmaceuticals - I bought them off the naps gear website (which, by the way has great prices and my stuff always comes when expected). Anyway,  I've been on this cycle for 6 weeks so far and I've cut up quite a bit.  I plan on continuing for 6 more weeks and was wondering if you  guys think a 12 week cycle of test-E and EQ is a good amount of time?  Also, what are the best post cycle supplements?  I've tried nolvadex in the past but I wonder if there is something better, or that I should take in addition?  I'm thinking about ordering some clen and T3 from naps gear to increase my results, but I'm curious to know whether people here think that is necessary.  Last time I ordered fat burners from naps gear I had amazing results. But at that time, I wasn't on any steroids. Any feedback/advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 29, 2012)

kitten1979, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (Aug 30, 2012)

Welcome to the Board... Better to repost those questions in the anabolic zone.


----------



## baby1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## kitten1979 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks much I just did so!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 30, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## GetnBig (Aug 30, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Kaval (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey














Batman: Arkham Asylum OST - Breaking the Bat - YouTube


----------



## effinrob (Sep 1, 2012)

brazey said:


> Welcome to the Board... Better to repost those questions in the anabolic zone.



this plus welcome to the board


----------



## charley (Sep 1, 2012)

*

 welcome !!!
*


----------



## seyone (Sep 4, 2012)

welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 11, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!!


----------



## Entitled (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey


----------



## PushAndPull (Sep 19, 2012)

More naps gear spam


----------



## iSteroids (Sep 21, 2012)

welcome to Ironmag forums 

http://www.isteroids.com/


----------

